# Camberley Heath Day, Monday 18th June - Payments now due



## TXL (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry folks but the time has come for you to send me your payments for the day.  I have listed the amount due by each person. Those that said 18 or 27 holes have been put down for the 27 hole option - if you would prefer 18, let me know and I will adjust. 

There are two methods of making payment.....

1) Please send a cheque to me at the following address...
*Mr JA Lawrence
17 Marlborough View,
Farnborough,
Hampshire,
GU14 9YA*
Please could you make the cheque payable to *Mr JA Lawrence*, and for ease of recognition write your site "nickname" on the back of the cheque.

2) Bank transfer - I will PM the details to those who want it. If using this option, please put your site "nickname" in the reference.

The attendees list is set out below, I will regularly update with payments received.

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]TXL[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Smiffy[/TD]
[TD]Â£59[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Rob2[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]MashieNiblick[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Harvey4banger[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]imurg[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]rickg[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]full_throttle[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]full_throttles guest[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]PNWokingham[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]murphthemog[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]therod[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Pieman[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]HomerJSimpson[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]sawtooth[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Aztecs27[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolf[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest1[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest2[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]bratty[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Znuffzz[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]swinger[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]sev112[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Timh27[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Twire[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]The19thHole[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]HawkeyeMS[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]anotherdouble[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]richart[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Scottjd1[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]imral_ali[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]thecraw[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]G1BBO[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]bobmac[/TD]
[TD]Â£24[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]richart's guest - Geoff[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]richart's guest - Jeremy[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Wookie[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Wookie's guest[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Brookesy[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]RichardC[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Region3[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Justone[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Crow[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Leftie[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Cah1234[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Foxholer[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]mullinsbeachbar[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]putputput[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Region3 (Mar 23, 2012)

May I have the bank transfer details please Anthony?


----------



## Brookesy (Mar 23, 2012)

Me too please anthony.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 23, 2012)

txl, can i send mine after pay day, you should recieve it by 3rd April?


----------



## TXL (Mar 23, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			txl, can i send mine after pay day, you should recieve it by 3rd April?
		
Click to expand...

No problem.


----------



## rickg (Mar 23, 2012)

Bank details please old chap......


----------



## wookie (Mar 23, 2012)

Bank details for me as well please


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 24, 2012)

bank details aswell please TXL


----------



## rob2 (Mar 24, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			bank details aswell please TXL
		
Click to expand...

+1, thanks.

Rob2


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 24, 2012)

rob2 said:



			+1, thanks.

Rob2
		
Click to expand...

Me too please Anthony


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 24, 2012)

Be in your bank today Anthony with reference PN Wokingham - couldn't fit the rest of the reference!


----------



## TXL (Mar 24, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			Be in your bank today Anthony with reference PN Wokingham - couldn't fit the rest of the reference!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Paul.


----------



## richart (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Anthony. I will put a cheque in the post for me and my two guests. Strangely I have no idea how to pay electronically !!!! Hope this warm weather is not the sign of a heat wave in the Camberley area around the middle of June.


----------



## TXL (Mar 24, 2012)

richart said:



			Strangely I have no idea how to pay electronically !!!!
		
Click to expand...

Am I surprised!



richart said:



			Hope this warm weather is not the sign of a heat wave in the Camberley area around the middle of June.

Click to expand...

After all the threats of hosepipe bans, heatwave summer etc, we will probably have snow on the day


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 24, 2012)

Region3 said:



			May I have the bank transfer details please Anthony?
		
Click to expand...

Me too please Anthony.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 25, 2012)

Can I get your bank details aswell please ? I'm fully paperless now !


----------



## sev112 (Mar 25, 2012)

Anthony  - i'll bring a cheque to Woburn on Thur 
Steve


----------



## Bratty (Mar 25, 2012)

sev112 said:



			Anthony  - i'll bring a cheque to Woburn on Thur 
Steve
		
Click to expand...

I'll do the same if no objections, Anthony?


----------



## mullinsbeachbar (Mar 25, 2012)

Bank details please.


----------



## TXL (Mar 25, 2012)

sev112 said:



			Anthony  - i'll bring a cheque to Woburn on Thur 
Steve
		
Click to expand...




Bratty said:



			I'll do the same if no objections, Anthony?
		
Click to expand...

No problem guys, other may do the same if they wish.


----------



## Swinger (Mar 26, 2012)

I better have the bank details too Anthony. 

Cheers.


----------



## TXL (Mar 26, 2012)

The attendees list is set out below with up to date payment status.

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]TXL[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Smiffy[/TD]
[TD]Â£59[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Rob2[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]MashieNiblick[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Harvey4banger[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]imurg[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]rickg[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]full_throttle[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]full_throttles guest[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]PNWokingham[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]murphthemog[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]therod[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Pieman[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]HomerJSimpson[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]sawtooth[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Aztecs27[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolf[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest1[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest2[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]bratty[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Znuffzz[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]swinger[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]sev112[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Timh27[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Twire[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]The19thHole[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]HawkeyeMS[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]anotherdouble[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]richart[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Scottjd1[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]imral_ali[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]thecraw[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]G1BBO[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]bobmac[/TD]
[TD]Â£24[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]richart's guest - Geoff[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]richart's guest - Jeremy[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Wookie[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Wookie's guest[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Brookesy[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]RichardC[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Region3[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£65*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Justone[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Crow[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Leftie[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Cah1234[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Foxholer[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]mullinsbeachbar[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]putputput[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 26, 2012)

Why has Gary paid Â£65, and all the others are Â£69?


----------



## Bratty (Mar 26, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Why has Gary paid Â£65, and all the others are Â£69?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah! Given he's going to win everything anyway, he should be putting in more! :rofl:


----------



## Region3 (Mar 26, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Why has Gary paid Â£65, and all the others are Â£69?
		
Click to expand...

I'm special. Needs.

I remembered the amount wrong without looking at the thread.
I have a Â£4 coin I will be handing over to Anthony on Thursday


----------



## MashieNiblick (Mar 26, 2012)

I was 18 or 27 but I've decided to go for the 18 hole option in the end. Is that Â£59?


----------



## PieMan (Mar 26, 2012)

Just about to take a stroll and post the cheque to you Anthony. Too late for tonights post so hopefully you'll have it in the next couple of days.


----------



## TXL (Mar 26, 2012)

MashieNiblick said:



			I was 18 or 27 but I've decided to go for the 18 hole option in the end. Is that Â£59?
		
Click to expand...

Correct, I will change the amount due.


----------



## RichardC (Mar 26, 2012)

MashieNiblick said:



			I was 18 or 27 but I've decided to go for the 18 hole option in the end. Is that Â£59?
		
Click to expand...

Me too please, and I will bring the cheque to Woburn.


----------



## TXL (Mar 26, 2012)

The attendees list is set out below with up to date payment status.

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]TXL[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Smiffy[/TD]
[TD]Â£59[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Rob2[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]MashieNiblick[/TD]
[TD]Â£59 *Amended[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Harvey4banger[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]imurg[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]rickg[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]full_throttle[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]full_throttles guest[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]PNWokingham[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]murphthemog[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]therod[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Pieman[/TD]
[TD]_"Cheque is in the post!"_  Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]HomerJSimpson[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]sawtooth[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Aztecs27[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolf[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest1[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest2[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]bratty[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Znuffzz[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]swinger[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]sev112[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Timh27[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Twire[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]The19thHole[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]HawkeyeMS[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]anotherdouble[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]richart[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Scottjd1[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]imral_ali[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]thecraw[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]G1BBO[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]bobmac[/TD]
[TD]Â£24[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]richart's guest - Geoff[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]richart's guest - Jeremy[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Wookie[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Wookie's guest[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Brookesy[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]RichardC[/TD]
[TD]Â£59 *Amended[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Region3[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£65*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Justone[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Crow[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Leftie[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Cah1234[/TD]
[TD]Â£24[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Foxholer[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]mullinsbeachbar[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]putputput[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## MashieNiblick (Mar 26, 2012)

TXL said:



			Correct, I will change the amount due.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers.

Cheque will go in the post this week.


----------



## harvey4banger (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi, Sorry got to drop out. Been trying to juggle a few things about, but it's just not going to happen, sorry


----------



## TXL (Mar 28, 2012)

The attendees list is set out below with up to date payment status.

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]TXL[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Smiffy[/TD]
[TD]Â£59[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Rob2[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]MashieNiblick[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£59 *[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]imurg[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]rickg[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]full_throttle[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]full_throttles guest[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]PNWokingham[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]murphthemog[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]therod[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Pieman[/TD]
[TD]_"Cheque is in the post!"_  Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]HomerJSimpson[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]sawtooth[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Aztecs27[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolf[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest1[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest2[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]bratty[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Znuffzz[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]swinger[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]sev112[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Timh27[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Twire[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]The19thHole[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]HawkeyeMS[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]anotherdouble[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]richart[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Scottjd1[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]imral_ali[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]thecraw[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]G1BBO[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]bobmac[/TD]
[TD]Â£24[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]richart's guest - Geoff[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]richart's guest - Jeremy[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Wookie[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Wookie's guest[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Brookesy[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]RichardC[/TD]
[TD]Â£59 *Amended[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Region3[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£65*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Justone[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Crow[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Leftie[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Cah1234[/TD]
[TD]Â£24[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Foxholer[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]mullinsbeachbar[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]putputput[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 28, 2012)

Bank details for me please, cheers


----------



## Crow (Mar 28, 2012)

Please update me to "_Cheque is in the post!"_  status.


----------



## TXL (Mar 29, 2012)

Crow said:



			Please update me to "_Cheque is in the post!"_  status.
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure?


----------



## The19thHole (Mar 29, 2012)

bank details please


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 29, 2012)

cheque for myself and guest will be posted first class tonight, expect it some time next week..


----------



## TXL (Mar 29, 2012)

The attendees list is set out below with up to date payment status.

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]TXL[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Smiffy[/TD]
[TD]Â£59[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Rob2[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]MashieNiblick[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£59 *[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]imurg[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]rickg[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]full_throttle[/TD]
[TD]_"Cheque is in the post!"_  Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]full_throttles guest[/TD]
[TD]_"Cheque is in the post!"_  Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]PNWokingham[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]murphthemog[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]therod[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Pieman[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]HomerJSimpson[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]sawtooth[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Aztecs27[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolf[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest1[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest2[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]bratty[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Znuffzz[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]swinger[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]sev112[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Timh27[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Twire[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]The19thHole[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]HawkeyeMS[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]anotherdouble[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]richart[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Scottjd1[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]imral_ali[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]thecraw[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]G1BBO[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]bobmac[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£24*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]richart's guest - Geoff[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]richart's guest - Jeremy[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Wookie[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Wookie's guest[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Brookesy[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]RichardC[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£59*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Region3[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Justone[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Crow[/TD]
[TD]_"Cheque is in the post!"_  Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Leftie[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Cah1234[/TD]
[TD]Â£24[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Foxholer[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]mullinsbeachbar[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]putputput[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## The19thHole (Mar 30, 2012)

Sorry TXL, I deleted the bank details pm by accident  please send a pm again.

Stu


----------



## TXL (Mar 30, 2012)

The attendees list is set out below with up to date payment status.

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]TXL[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Smiffy[/TD]
[TD]Â£59[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Rob2[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]MashieNiblick[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£59 *[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]imurg[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]rickg[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]full_throttle[/TD]
[TD]_"Cheque is in the post!"_  Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]full_throttles guest[/TD]
[TD]_"Cheque is in the post!"_  Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]PNWokingham[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]murphthemog[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]therod[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Pieman[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]HomerJSimpson[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]sawtooth[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Aztecs27[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolf[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest1[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest2[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]bratty[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Znuffzz[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]swinger[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]sev112[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Timh27[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Twire[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]The19thHole[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]HawkeyeMS[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]anotherdouble[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]richart[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Scottjd1[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]imral_ali[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]thecraw[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]G1BBO[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]bobmac[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£24*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]richart's guest - Geoff[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]richart's guest - Jeremy[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Wookie[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Wookie's guest[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Brookesy[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]RichardC[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£59*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Region3[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Justone[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Crow[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Leftie[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Cah1234[/TD]
[TD]Â£24[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Foxholer[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]mullinsbeachbar[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]putputput[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## rickg (Mar 30, 2012)

Just paid Â£69 via bank transfer....


----------



## TXL (Apr 3, 2012)

The attendees list is set out below with up to date payment status.

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]TXL[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Smiffy[/TD]
[TD]Â£59[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Rob2[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]MashieNiblick[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£59 *[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]imurg[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]rickg[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]full_throttle[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]full_throttles guest[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]PNWokingham[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]murphthemog[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]therod[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Pieman[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]HomerJSimpson[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]sawtooth[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Aztecs27[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolf[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest1[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest2[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]bratty[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Znuffzz[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]swinger[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]sev112[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Timh27[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Twire[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]The19thHole[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]HawkeyeMS[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]anotherdouble[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]richart[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Scottjd1[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]imral_ali[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]thecraw[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]G1BBO[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]bobmac[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£24*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]richart's guest - Geoff[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]richart's guest - Jeremy[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Wookie[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Wookie's guest[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Brookesy[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]RichardC[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£59*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Region3[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Justone[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Crow[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Leftie[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Cah1234[/TD]
[TD]Â£24[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Foxholer[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]mullinsbeachbar[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]putputput[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## TXL (Apr 4, 2012)

The attendees list is set out below with up to date payment status.

Details of the day can be found by following this link to the original thread. This thread is now the "master" copy for attendees 

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]TXL[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Smiffy[/TD]
[TD]Â£59[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Rob2[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]MashieNiblick[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£59 *[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]imurg[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]rickg[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]full_throttle[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]full_throttles guest[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]PNWokingham[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]murphthemog[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]therod[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Pieman[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]HomerJSimpson[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]sawtooth[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Aztecs27[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolf[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest1[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest2[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]bratty[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Znuffzz[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]swinger[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]sev112[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Timh27[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Twire[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]The19thHole[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]HawkeyeMS[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]anotherdouble[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]richart[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Scottjd1[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]imral_ali[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]thecraw[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]G1BBO[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]bobmac[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£24*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]richart's guest - Geoff[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]richart's guest - Jeremy[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Wookie[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Wookie's guest[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Brookesy[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]RichardC[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£59*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Region3[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Justone[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Crow[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Leftie[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Cah1234[/TD]
[TD]Â£24[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Foxholer[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]mullinsbeachbar[/TD]
[TD]Â£69[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]putputput[/TD]
[TD]*Paid Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]ArnoldArmChewer[/TD]
[TD]Â£59 or Â£69 - Let me know which option you prefer [/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2012)

cheque sent today


----------



## TXL (Apr 7, 2012)

The attendees list is set out below with up to date payment status.

Details of the day can be found by following this link to the original thread. This thread is now the "master" copy for attendees 

[TABLE="width: 268"]
[TR]
[TD]Cah1234[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£24.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Smiffy[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£59.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]imurg[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]murphthemog[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Aztecs27[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolf[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest1[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest2[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Znuffzz[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]swinger[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Timh27[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Scottjd1[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]imral_ali[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]thecraw[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]G1BBO[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Brookesy[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Justone[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Foxholer[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]mullinsbeachbar[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]ArnoldArmChewer[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]TXL[/TD]
[TD]Paid
[/TD]
[TD]Â£24.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]bobmac[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£24.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]MashieNiblick[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£59.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]RichardC[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£59.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]HomerJSimpson[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Twire[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]The19thHole[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]HawkeyeMS[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Leftie[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Rob2[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]rickg[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]full_throttle[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]full_throttles guest[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]PNWokingham[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]therod[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Pieman[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]sawtooth[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]bratty[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]sev112[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]anotherdouble[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]richart[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]richart's guest - Geoff[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]richart's guest - Jeremy[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Wookie[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Wookie's guest[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Region3[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Crow[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]putputput[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


*Reserve(s)*

Hooker


----------



## TXL (Apr 10, 2012)

Unfortunately G1BBO has had to withdraw which means Hooker is now "in".

The attendees list is set out below with up to date payment status.

Details of the day can be found by following this link to the original thread. This thread is now the "master" copy for attendees 

[TABLE="width: 268"]
[TR]
[TD]Cah1234[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£24.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Smiffy[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£59.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]imurg[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]murphthemog[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Aztecs27[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolf[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest1[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest2[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Znuffzz[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]swinger[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Timh27[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Scottjd1[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]imral_ali[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]thecraw[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Hooker[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£59.00/Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Brookesy[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Justone[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Foxholer[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]mullinsbeachbar[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]ArnoldArmChewer[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]TXL[/TD]
[TD]Paid
[/TD]
[TD]Â£24.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]bobmac[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£24.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]MashieNiblick[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£59.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]RichardC[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£59.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]HomerJSimpson[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Twire[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]The19thHole[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]HawkeyeMS[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Leftie[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Rob2[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]rickg[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]full_throttle[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]full_throttles guest[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]PNWokingham[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]therod[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Pieman[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]sawtooth[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]bratty[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]sev112[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]anotherdouble[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]richart[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]richart's guest - Geoff[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]richart's guest - Jeremy[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Wookie[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Wookie's guest[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Region3[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Crow[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]putputput[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


*Reserve(s)*


----------



## Hooker (Apr 11, 2012)

Please forward your bank details, I will go for the 27 hole option thanks.....(gulp, first meet :whoo


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 16, 2012)

Bank details please Anthony, I guess I'd better pay up!


----------



## znuffzz (Apr 16, 2012)

HI Antony, please can you pm me bank details


----------



## TXL (Apr 18, 2012)

Unfortunately CAH1234 has had to withdraw which means there is a spare slot.

The attendees list is set out below with up to date payment status.

Details of the day can be found by following this link to the original thread. This thread is now the "master" copy for attendees 

[TABLE="width: 321"]
[TR]
[TD]1[/TD]
[TD]spare[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]2[/TD]
[TD]Smiffy[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£59.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]3[/TD]
[TD]imurg[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]4[/TD]
[TD]Aztecs27[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]5[/TD]
[TD]golfandmoregolf[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]6[/TD]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest1[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]7[/TD]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest2[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]8[/TD]
[TD]Znuffzz[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]9[/TD]
[TD]swinger[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]10[/TD]
[TD]Timh27[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]11[/TD]
[TD]Scottjd1[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]12[/TD]
[TD]imral_ali[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]13[/TD]
[TD]thecraw[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]14[/TD]
[TD]Brookesy[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]15[/TD]
[TD]Justone[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]16[/TD]
[TD]Foxholer[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]17[/TD]
[TD]mullinsbeachbar[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]18[/TD]
[TD]ArnoldArmChewer[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]19[/TD]
[TD]murphthemog[/TD]
[TD]*Paid
*[/TD]
[TD]*Â£69.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]20[/TD]
[TD]Hooker[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[TD]*Â£69.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]21[/TD]
[TD]TXL[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[TD]*Â£24.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]22[/TD]
[TD]bobmac[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[TD]*Â£24.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]23[/TD]
[TD]MashieNiblick[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[TD]*Â£59.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]24[/TD]
[TD]RichardC[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[TD]*Â£59.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]25[/TD]
[TD]HomerJSimpson[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[TD]*Â£69.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]26[/TD]
[TD]Twire[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[TD]*Â£69.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]27[/TD]
[TD]The19thHole[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[TD]*Â£69.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]28[/TD]
[TD]HawkeyeMS[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[TD]*Â£69.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]29[/TD]
[TD]Leftie[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[TD]*Â£69.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]30[/TD]
[TD]Rob2[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[TD]*Â£69.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]31[/TD]
[TD]rickg[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[TD]*Â£69.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]32[/TD]
[TD]full_throttle[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[TD]*Â£69.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]33[/TD]
[TD]full_throttles guest[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[TD]*Â£69.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]34[/TD]
[TD]PNWokingham[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[TD]*Â£69.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]35[/TD]
[TD]therod[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[TD]*Â£69.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]36[/TD]
[TD]Pieman[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[TD]*Â£69.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]37[/TD]
[TD]sawtooth[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[TD]*Â£69.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]38[/TD]
[TD]bratty[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[TD]*Â£69.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]39[/TD]
[TD]sev112[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[TD]*Â£69.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]40[/TD]
[TD]anotherdouble[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[TD]*Â£69.00
*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]41[/TD]
[TD]richart[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[TD]*Â£69.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]42[/TD]
[TD]richart's guest - Geoff[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[TD]*Â£69.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]43[/TD]
[TD]richart's guest - Jeremy[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[TD]*Â£69.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]44[/TD]
[TD]Wookie[/TD]
[TD]*Paid
*[/TD]
[TD]*Â£69.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]45[/TD]
[TD]Wookie's guest[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[TD]*Â£69.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]46[/TD]
[TD]Region3[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[TD]*Â£69.00
*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]47[/TD]
[TD]Crow[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[TD]*Â£69.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]48[/TD]
[TD]putputput[/TD]
[TD]*Paid*[/TD]
[TD]*Â£69.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]



*Reserve(s)*


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 19, 2012)

TXL

Monies TFR'd today, looking forward to a fun day.


----------



## TXL (Apr 19, 2012)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			TXL

Monies TFR'd today, looking forward to a fun day.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you sir.


----------



## TXL (Apr 23, 2012)

The spare slot has been filled by Duncan Mackie, thank you.

The attendees list is set out below with up to date payment status.

Details of the day can be found by following this link to the original thread. This thread is now the "master" copy for attendees 

[TABLE="width: 321"]
[TR]
[TD]1[/TD]
[TD]Smiffy[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£59.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]2[/TD]
[TD]Aztecs27[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]3[/TD]
[TD]golfandmoregolf[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]4[/TD]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest1[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]5[/TD]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest2[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]6[/TD]
[TD]Znuffzz[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]7[/TD]
[TD]swinger[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]8[/TD]
[TD]Timh27[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]9[/TD]
[TD]Scottjd1[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]10[/TD]
[TD]imral_ali[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]11[/TD]
[TD]thecraw[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]12[/TD]
[TD]Brookesy[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]13[/TD]
[TD]Justone[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]14[/TD]
[TD]Foxholer[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]15[/TD]
[TD]mullinsbeachbar[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]16[/TD]
[TD]Duncan Mackie[/TD]
[TD]Paid
[/TD]
[TD]Â£59.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]17[/TD]
[TD]imurg[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]18[/TD]
[TD]ArnoldArmChewer[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]19[/TD]
[TD]murphthemog[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]20[/TD]
[TD]Hooker[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]21[/TD]
[TD]TXL[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£24.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]22[/TD]
[TD]bobmac[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£24.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]23[/TD]
[TD]MashieNiblick[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£59.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]24[/TD]
[TD]RichardC[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£59.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]25[/TD]
[TD]HomerJSimpson[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]26[/TD]
[TD]Twire[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]27[/TD]
[TD]The19thHole[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]28[/TD]
[TD]HawkeyeMS[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]29[/TD]
[TD]Leftie[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]30[/TD]
[TD]Rob2[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]31[/TD]
[TD]rickg[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]32[/TD]
[TD]full_throttle[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]33[/TD]
[TD]full_throttles guest[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]34[/TD]
[TD]PNWokingham[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]35[/TD]
[TD]therod[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]36[/TD]
[TD]Pieman[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]37[/TD]
[TD]sawtooth[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]38[/TD]
[TD]bratty[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]39[/TD]
[TD]sev112[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]40[/TD]
[TD]anotherdouble[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]41[/TD]
[TD]richart[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]42[/TD]
[TD]richart's guest - Geoff[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]43[/TD]
[TD]richart's guest - Jeremy[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]44[/TD]
[TD]Wookie[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]45[/TD]
[TD]Wookie's guest[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]46[/TD]
[TD]Region3[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]47[/TD]
[TD]Crow[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]48[/TD]
[TD]putputput[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]



*Reserve(s)*


----------



## TXL (May 3, 2012)

Scottjd1 has had to withdraw, so there is a spare slot to be filled.

The attendees list is set out below with up to date payment status.

Details of the day can be found by following this link to the original thread. This thread is now the "master" copy for attendees 

[TABLE="width: 321"]
[TR]
[TD]1[/TD]
[TD]Spare[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]2[/TD]
[TD]Smiffy[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£59.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]3[/TD]
[TD]Aztecs27[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]4[/TD]
[TD]golfandmoregolf[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]5[/TD]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest1[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]6[/TD]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest2[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]7[/TD]
[TD]Timh27[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]8[/TD]
[TD]imral_ali[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]9[/TD]
[TD]thecraw[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]10[/TD]
[TD]Brookesy[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]11[/TD]
[TD]Justone[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]12[/TD]
[TD]Foxholer[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]13[/TD]
[TD]mullinsbeachbar[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]14[/TD]
[TD]TXL[/TD]
[TD]Paid
[/TD]
[TD]Â£24.00
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]15[/TD]
[TD]bobmac[/TD]
[TD]Paid
[/TD]
[TD]Â£24.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]16[/TD]
[TD]Duncan Mackie[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£59.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]17[/TD]
[TD]MashieNiblick[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£59.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]18[/TD]
[TD]RichardC[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£59.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]19[/TD]
[TD]swinger[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]20[/TD]
[TD]Znuffzz[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]21[/TD]
[TD]imurg[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]22[/TD]
[TD]ArnoldArmChewer[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]23[/TD]
[TD]murphthemog[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]24[/TD]
[TD]Hooker[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]25[/TD]
[TD]HomerJSimpson[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]26[/TD]
[TD]Twire[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]27[/TD]
[TD]The19thHole[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]28[/TD]
[TD]HawkeyeMS[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]29[/TD]
[TD]Leftie[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]30[/TD]
[TD]Rob2[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]31[/TD]
[TD]rickg[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]32[/TD]
[TD]full_throttle[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]33[/TD]
[TD]full_throttles guest[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]34[/TD]
[TD]PNWokingham[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]35[/TD]
[TD]therod[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]36[/TD]
[TD]Pieman[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]37[/TD]
[TD]sawtooth[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]38[/TD]
[TD]bratty[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]39[/TD]
[TD]sev112[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]40[/TD]
[TD]anotherdouble[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]41[/TD]
[TD]richart[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]42[/TD]
[TD]richart's guest - Geoff[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]43[/TD]
[TD]richart's guest - Jeremy[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]44[/TD]
[TD]Wookie[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]45[/TD]
[TD]Wookie's guest[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]46[/TD]
[TD]Region3[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]47[/TD]
[TD]Crow[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]48[/TD]
[TD]putputput[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]



*Reserve(s)*


----------



## TXL (May 11, 2012)

Sad news, Region3 has had to drop out! 

Those that have not paid yet, highlighted in red, please get in touch ASAP to let me know your intentions, play/drop out - thanks.

The attendees list is set out below with up to date payment status.

Details of the day can be found by following this link to the original thread. This thread is now the "master" copy for attendees 

[TABLE="width: 321"]
[TR]
[TD]1[/TD]
[TD]Smiffy[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£59.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]2[/TD]
[TD]TXL[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£24.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]3[/TD]
[TD]Duncan Mackie[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£59.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]4[/TD]
[TD]MashieNiblick[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£59.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]5[/TD]
[TD]RichardC[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£59.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]6[/TD]
[TD]golfandmoregolf
[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]7[/TD]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest1[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]8[/TD]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest2[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]9[/TD]
[TD]Timh27[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]10[/TD]
[TD]imral_ali[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]11[/TD]
[TD]thecraw[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]12[/TD]
[TD]Justone[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]13[/TD]
[TD]Foxholer[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]14[/TD]
[TD]mullinsbeachbar[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]15[/TD]
[TD]bobmac[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£24.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]16[/TD]
[TD]swinger[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]17[/TD]
[TD]Znuffzz[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]18[/TD]
[TD]imurg[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]19[/TD]
[TD]ArnoldArmChewer[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]20[/TD]
[TD]murphthemog[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]21[/TD]
[TD]Hooker[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]22[/TD]
[TD]HomerJSimpson[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]23[/TD]
[TD]Twire[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]24[/TD]
[TD]The19thHole[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]25[/TD]
[TD]HawkeyeMS[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]26[/TD]
[TD]Leftie[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]27[/TD]
[TD]Rob2[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]28[/TD]
[TD]rickg[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]29[/TD]
[TD]full_throttle[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]30[/TD]
[TD]full_throttles guest[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]31[/TD]
[TD]PNWokingham[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]32[/TD]
[TD]therod[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]33[/TD]
[TD]Pieman[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]34[/TD]
[TD]sawtooth[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]35[/TD]
[TD]bratty[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]36[/TD]
[TD]sev112[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]37[/TD]
[TD]anotherdouble[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]38[/TD]
[TD]richart[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]39[/TD]
[TD]richart's guest - Geoff[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]40[/TD]
[TD]richart's guest - Jeremy[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]41[/TD]
[TD]Wookie[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]42[/TD]
[TD]Wookie's guest[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]43[/TD]
[TD]Crow[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]44[/TD]
[TD]putputput[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## JustOne (May 13, 2012)

TXL said:



			Those that have not paid yet, highlighted in red, please get in touch ASAP to let me know your intentions, play/drop out - thanks.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a definite..... I 'spose you'll be wanting my money soon?...................


----------



## TXL (May 13, 2012)

JustOne said:



			I'm a definite..... I 'spose you'll be wanting my money soon?................... 

Click to expand...

Would be nice


----------



## JustOne (May 14, 2012)

A chunk of my hard earned has left my account... spend it wisely


----------



## JustOne (May 14, 2012)

TXL said:



			Sad news, Region3 has had to drop out! So someone else actually has a chance of winning for once! 

Click to expand...

fixed...... :thup:












(hope all is well Gary).


----------



## Region3 (May 14, 2012)

JustOne said:



			(hope all is well Gary).
		
Click to expand...

All is well thanks James, but I'd been a bit over ambitious with the amount of holiday I thought I might get from work this year (new job) so a couple of days out have had to go because I daren't use it ALL up on golf. 

Maybe by the time I next get to a meet I'll be off a proper handicap!


----------



## TXL (May 14, 2012)

JustOne said:



			A chunk of my hard earned has left my account... spend it wisely 

Click to expand...

Received with thanks James


----------



## JustOne (May 14, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Maybe by the time I next get to a meet I'll be off a proper handicap!  

Click to expand...

I have a sneaky feeling you'll be giving me shots next time :whoo:


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 15, 2012)

Dang, missed a close one! Curses to me taking the time off! 

Has Smiffy paid yet?


----------



## TXL (May 22, 2012)

There have been a few changes I have been catching up on - that'll teach me to go away for a week!!

*thecraw *and *bobmac *have had to withdraw  
*Foxholer *is still unsure  
but a new entry  *haplesshacker *(when he lets me know which option he would like to play)

Hope I have not missed anyone else!

Those that have not paid yet, highlighted in red, please get in touch ASAP to let me know your intentions, play/drop out - thanks.

The attendees list is set out below with up to date payment status.

Details of the day can be found by following this link to the original thread. This thread is now the "master" copy for attendees 

[TABLE="width: 281"]
[TR]
[TD]*Smiffy
*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Â£59.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]TXL[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£24.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Duncan Mackie[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£59.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]MashieNiblick[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£59.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]RichardC[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£59.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*haplesshacker
*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Â£59/Â£69*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*golfandmoregolf*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Â£69.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*golfandmoregolfs guest1*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Â£69.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*golfandmoregolfs guest2*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Â£69.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Timh27*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Â£69.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*imral_ali*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Â£69.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*mullinsbeachbar*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Â£69.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Justone[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]swinger[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Znuffzz[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]imurg[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]ArnoldArmChewer[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]murphthemog[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Hooker[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]HomerJSimpson[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Twire[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]The19thHole[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]HawkeyeMS[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Leftie[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Rob2[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]rickg[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]full_throttle[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]full_throttles guest[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]PNWokingham[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]therod[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Pieman[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]sawtooth[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]bratty[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]sev112[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]anotherdouble[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]richart[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]richart's guest - Geoff[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]richart's guest - Jeremy[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Wookie[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Wookie's guest[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Crow[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]putputput[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Foxholer
*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]*Â£69.00*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Spare*[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## USER1999 (May 24, 2012)

I am now a serious doubt for this meet. Sorry Anthony. I may be going out to China on the Sunday, in which case I'll have to cancel. I won't know for sure til later this week, early next week. Not happy.


----------



## Swinger (May 24, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I am now a serious doubt for this meet. Sorry Anthony. I may be going out to China on the Sunday, in which case I'll have to cancel. I won't know for sure til later this week, early next week. Not happy.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Murph. 
It'll save you getting knobbled by Anthony up the last again though!!


----------



## Kellfire (May 29, 2012)

Played Camberley Heath yesterday and thought it was a stunning course in almost every way but be warned, the green side bunkers are very poor. They massively lack sand.


----------



## bozza (May 29, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Played Camberley Heath yesterday and thought it was a stunning course in almost every way but be warned, the green side bunkers are very poor. They massively lack sand.
		
Click to expand...

I can vouch for that as i was in nearly everyone when i played with Kellfire.

A really nice course just a shame the bunkers were a bit poor, there was at most a inch or so of loose sand then it just seemed to be rock hard underneath.

Apart from that i can't fault it, not the longest of courses but the short par 4's are well thought out so you can't just go for them with the driver.


----------



## haplesshacker (May 29, 2012)

Anthony. Just paid tonight. I'll go for the full day, 27 holes please. Really looking forward to catching up with you all. It's been a long time.  Mind you, I've only played four times this year so far, so I don't know what h'cap I'll be off? 19, 24, or 28? I guess my old club h'cap from two years ago (28) won't be allowed!!!!!!


----------



## USER1999 (May 30, 2012)

bozza said:



			A really nice course just a shame the bunkers were a bit poor, there was at most a inch or so of loose sand then it just seemed to be rock hard.
		
Click to expand...

That makes them about perfect then.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 30, 2012)

EDIT:

Scratch any interest from me, wife has shot down my appeal 

Have a good day all


----------



## User20205 (May 30, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			EDIT:

Scratch any interest from me, wife has shot down my appeal 

Have a good day all
		
Click to expand...

come on grow some  it's a school day, she would never know


----------



## bozza (May 30, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			That makes them about perfect then.
		
Click to expand...

Really? 

I'd expect more in a green side bunker as your club just bounced off the rock hard surface underneath if you tried to take a cushion of sand.


----------



## richart (May 30, 2012)

A lot of courses are struggling with their bunkers. All the rain seems to have washed away the sand, and made the base rock hard. 

More importantly what were the greens like  ?


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 30, 2012)

therod said:



			come on grow some  it's a school day, she would never know
		
Click to expand...

Give me a day or two, if there is any space left then I might be able to. I just have to shift a few things around. 

I am sure the wife will let me do things other than sleep in the bed eventually


----------



## USER1999 (May 30, 2012)

bozza said:



			Really? 

I'd expect more in a green side bunker as your club just bounced off the rock hard surface underneath if you tried to take a cushion of sand.
		
Click to expand...

Why?

Half inch of fluffy, half inch of firm, and that's perfect. Just enough sand to slide the club under the ball.

Bunging in 6" deep sand, that comes over your shoes is a nonsence. The ball just plugs in it, and the club just buries itself. That's not a bunker, it's a beach. The ball can get stuck half way up the front edge, or just down from the lip, somewhere you can't even stand. In proper bunkers, the ball rolls to the bottom. This won't happen if the sand is too deep. Ever see a Pro playing from two inches down from the lip, on an 80Â° slope?

The bunkers at the Belfry were perfect when I played there. Getting out was easy, getting spin was easy (enough for control, any way), judging the distance was easy. The sand was perfect. Just enough is plenty.


----------



## bozza (May 30, 2012)

richart said:



			A lot of courses are struggling with their bunkers. All the rain seems to have washed away the sand, and made the base rock hard. 

More importantly what were the greens like  ?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it seemed as though that's what had happend a dusting on the top where it had been raked then rock hard inderneath.

Greens were perfect, and pretty quick. Fairways were running quick with plenty of roll to.


----------



## richart (May 30, 2012)

Like the sound of the greens, but not sure about running fairways.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 30, 2012)

richart said:



			not sure about running fairways.
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't be an issue with your game. You're only on nodding terms with them as you head to the outreaches of the course to hit the next one


----------



## duncan mackie (May 31, 2012)

richart said:



			Like the sound of the greens, but not sure about running fairways.
		
Click to expand...

I can't hit them when they are stationary, I wonder if I have more, or less, chance if they are running around?


----------



## JustOne (Jun 1, 2012)

Anthony... shouldn't you throw this open to any late comers and replace those who've still to pay? (if they don't hurry up and contact you)


----------



## TXL (Jun 1, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Anthony... shouldn't you throw this open to any late comers and replace those who've still to pay? (if they don't hurry up and contact you)
		
Click to expand...

James, you are absolutely correct. I was going to do it when I get back home Sunday night but as you have started the ball rolling..........

If you have not contacted me and/or paid by Wednesday AM I will assume you are no longer interested in attending and will be deleted from the list.

There are some spare spaces at the moment for those that may want to take a late entry 

The latest list looks like this:

[TABLE="width: 321"]
[TR]
[TD]1[/TD]
[TD]Smiffy
[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£59.00
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]2[/TD]
[TD]TXL[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£24.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]3[/TD]
[TD]Duncan Mackie[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£59.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]4[/TD]
[TD]MashieNiblick[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£59.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]5[/TD]
[TD]RichardC[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£59.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]6[/TD]
[TD]Ethan[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£59.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]7[/TD]
[TD]golfandmoregolf
[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]8[/TD]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest1[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]9[/TD]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest2[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]10[/TD]
[TD]Timh27[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]11[/TD]
[TD]imral_ali[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]12[/TD]
[TD]mullinsbeachbar[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]13[/TD]
[TD]haplesshacker[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]14[/TD]
[TD]Justone[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]15[/TD]
[TD]swinger[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]16[/TD]
[TD]Znuffzz[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]17[/TD]
[TD]imurg[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]18[/TD]
[TD]ArnoldArmChewer[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]19[/TD]
[TD]murphthemog[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]20[/TD]
[TD]Hooker[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]21[/TD]
[TD]HomerJSimpson[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]22[/TD]
[TD]Twire[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]23[/TD]
[TD]The19thHole[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]24[/TD]
[TD]HawkeyeMS[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]25[/TD]
[TD]Leftie[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]26[/TD]
[TD]Rob2[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]27[/TD]
[TD]rickg[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]28[/TD]
[TD]full_throttle[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]29[/TD]
[TD]full_throttles guest[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]30[/TD]
[TD]PNWokingham[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]31[/TD]
[TD]therod[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]32[/TD]
[TD]Pieman[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]33[/TD]
[TD]sawtooth[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]34[/TD]
[TD]bratty[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]35[/TD]
[TD]sev112[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]36[/TD]
[TD]anotherdouble[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]37[/TD]
[TD]richart[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]38[/TD]
[TD]richart's guest - Geoff[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]39[/TD]
[TD]richart's guest - Jeremy[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]40[/TD]
[TD]Wookie[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]41[/TD]
[TD]Wookie's guest[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]42[/TD]
[TD]Crow[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]43[/TD]
[TD]putputput[/TD]
[TD]Paid[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]44[/TD]
[TD]Foxholer
[/TD]
[TD]Reserve
[/TD]
[TD]Â£69.00
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 1, 2012)

More importantly when are we going to get the draw so I can start apologising to the unlucky players lumbered with me


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 2, 2012)

Smiffy has just confirmed with his boss that he can make this. Money on it's way Anthony
xxxxx


----------



## TXL (Jun 4, 2012)

In order to get the admin sorted and to help me fiddle, I mean sort out, the groups, please can you provide me with the missing information.  Those that I do not have handicaps for may just have to play off scratch 

Also, those marked in red still need to contact me re payment.

[TABLE="width: 327"]
[TR]
[TD]Screen Name[/TD]
[TD]Hcap[/TD]
[TD]Real Name[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]rickg[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[TD]Rick Garg[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]PNWokingham[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[TD]Paul Nash[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Pieman[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[TD]Paul Little[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]swinger[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[TD]Steve Tilley[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]sev112[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Wookie's guest[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Leftie[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[TD]Roger Oliver[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]haplesshacker[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Foxholer[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[TD]Ross ?[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolf
[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest1[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest2[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]imran_ali[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]mullinsbeachbar[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 4, 2012)

TXL said:



			In order to get the admin sorted and to help me fiddle, I mean sort out, the groups, please can you provide me with the missing information.  Those that I do not have handicaps for may just have to play off scratch 

Also, those marked in red still need to contact me re payment.

[TABLE="width: 327"]
[TR]
[TD]Screen Name[/TD]
[TD]Hcap[/TD]
[TD]Real Name[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]rickg[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[TD]Rick Garg[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]PNWokingham[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[TD]Paul Nash[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Pieman[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[TD]Paul Little[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]swinger[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[TD]Steve Tilley[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]sev112[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Wookie's guest[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Leftie[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[TD]Roger Oliver[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]haplesshacker[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Foxholer[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[TD]Ross ?[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolf
[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest1[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]golfandmoregolfs guest2[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]imran_ali[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]mullinsbeachbar[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[TD]?[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate
 Pieman is off 5, Leftie is 14, I understand Paul Nash has just gone out to 15, 
Hope that helps a bit
Rob


----------



## Crow (Jun 4, 2012)

Only two weeks away now! 
Had another look at the website and am so looking forward to playing this one.

I'm even the holder of the Challenge Shield for two weeks. As unfortunately current holder Region3 can't make it, I'll be bringing it down with me.


----------



## Swinger (Jun 4, 2012)

23 mate.


----------



## TXL (Jun 4, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I understand Paul Nash has just gone out to 15
		
Click to expand...

No way!


----------



## TXL (Jun 4, 2012)

Swinger said:



			23 mate.
		
Click to expand...

In your dreams, scratch for you sunshine


----------



## richart (Jun 4, 2012)

TXL said:



			In your dreams, scratch for you sunshine 

Click to expand...

After Bearwood Lakes I think plus 2 would be more appropriate Anthony. Oh and I have gone out to 24, and I have witnesses that will vouch for me.


----------



## TXL (Jun 4, 2012)

richart said:



			oh and i have gone out to 24 

Click to expand...

hahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 4, 2012)

TXL, just an update, my guest has now moved out to 23.7 and I'm on 21 exact

hotel and extra games sorted looking forward to playing CH again


----------



## rickg (Jun 4, 2012)

8.6 for me Anthony....


----------



## Swinger (Jun 5, 2012)

TXL said:



			In your dreams, scratch for you sunshine 

Click to expand...

Camberley Adjusted Handicap!!

If you are insisting on proper handicaps then it'll be 3 for me mate.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 6, 2012)

I should be ok for this now. Going to PRC the week after.

Handicap is now 10, and likely to remain that way for quite some time. Next comp for me is July 7th, and then there are only 6 more left this year. Have only played in two so far, so another year where I don't get to put many cards in. Great.


----------



## TXL (Jun 6, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I should be ok for this now. Going to PRC the week after.

Handicap is now 10, and likely to remain that way for quite some time. Next comp for me is July 7th, and then there are only 6 more left this year. Have only played in two so far, so another year where I don't get to put many cards in. Great.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the update Chris.

As I have had no response from those that were highlighted (Foxholer and Smiffy excepted), I will remove them from the list of attendees. 

Meanwhile I have asked MikeH if he or any of the GM folks would like to attend. Once I have an answer I will sort out the groups and post them in a new thread


----------



## PieMan (Jun 6, 2012)

Apologies - saw the request for handicaps and also Smiffy responding on my behalf. Can confirm that I am off 5.

Cheers


----------



## Bratty (Jun 6, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Apologies - saw the request for handicaps and also Smiffy responding on my behalf. Can confirm that I am off 5. *And that I really want to play in Bratty's group*

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you, mate!


----------



## PieMan (Jun 6, 2012)

It would be an honour and a privilege..................for you!!!


----------



## rickg (Jun 6, 2012)

Back down to 8.2, ( subject to CSS  for today)....8.4 at worst....8.0 at best.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jun 7, 2012)

Sorry didnt notice request for h/c.  10 for me

Best

AAC


----------



## wookie (Jun 7, 2012)

Sorry I hadnt seen it either.  My guest is Tim Fogden and he will play off 8.  He doesnt have an official hcap at the mo but I reckon thats about right.


----------



## wookie (Jun 7, 2012)

And I'm now off 21 not 23 as per original post.

Cheers

Simon


----------



## richart (Jun 7, 2012)

11 for me Anthony, and 16 Jeremy and 19 Geoff


----------



## The19thHole (Jun 7, 2012)

17 HC for me.


----------



## rob2 (Jun 7, 2012)

13 for me.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## TXL (Jun 8, 2012)

Bit of sad news today, Smiffy has had to pull out of the event and thus totally screwed up the draw I had made, what a knob! 

I will work on the draw again today and post it this evening along with details of the meals.   

Is anyone attending a veggie or cannot eat chicken?


----------

